# Heist:Cancelled!



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

According to tvtattle.com, anyway. 

I for one have an overwhelming feeling of ambivalance. The concept was good, but the execution was, so far, uninspired. I'm not, however, a fan of this trend of cancelling shows 2 or 3 weeks into their runs.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, i thought it was a fun show. I guess putting it up against Lost is like giving it a death sentance huh.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Was it not limited series anyway? I hope they show the rest on Bravo or USA.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

timr_42 said:


> Was it not limited series anyway? I hope they show the rest on Bravo or USA.


Thief is the limited series, on FX.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Thief is a limited series?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, phooey.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Thief is a limited series?


6 episodes if I recall.


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

I wonder what the thought process is in putting this up against American Idol AND Lost? Why waste the money, just show dead air for an hour.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I wonder how many people actually did watch it, just not live. Hopefully television networks start to realize that shows are attracting people with TiVo's and DVRs...of course, that also means said people are probably fast-forwarding through the commercials.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie501 said:


> I wonder what the thought process is in putting this up against American Idol AND Lost? Why waste the money, just show dead air for an hour.


Yeah, they should just run commercials the whole time.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

So they aren't going to finish off the series or what?


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

7thton said:


> Thief is the limited series, on FX.


Yah but I am sure that if it gets good ratings then FX would probobly consider bringing it back


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Eddie501 said:


> I wonder what the thought process is in putting this up against American Idol AND Lost? Why waste the money, just show dead air for an hour.


Actually, it was opposite of the Evidence and CSI:NY for the first week or two as they switched Law & Order to one hour earlier.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I haven't started watching them yet, but WTF! Should I bother?
This quick hook stuff is for the birds. Just plain goofy.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

It is funny... I was talking to someone about this yesterday. When they moved Law & Order from its 16 year time slot and acted like it was permanent only to move it back the next week, I knew it was doomed. Network execs so over-promote and over-react it was inevitable this was going to happen.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> I'm not, however, a fan of this trend of cancelling shows 2 or 3 weeks into their runs.


I agree, that is not good... I was recording those shows and watching them later, I guess now there is no sense of watching this week's show  .

But they can't expect a show to survive when it only gets DVR/TIVO audience...


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, the only hope I can offer is that as recently as last weekend (April 1, 2006) they were still taping episodes. My youngest daughter was a background actress for an upcoming episode; they taped last weekend.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

I personally cancelled it after watching two episode. It made me laugh quite a bit, but I just didn't give a damn about any of the characters.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

This explains the repeat airings (I watch Lost, so I caught Heist during its repeats) that suddenly disappeared from Now Playing on my TiVo.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i show 4/12 and 4/19 new on my SP


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I really wanted to see how there were going to pull the Heist off.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i show 4/12 and 4/19 new on my SP


Same here News, but USA not carrying reruns anymore, so I am out of luck because Heist falls below American Idol and Criminal Minds on my SP list


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm still watching it. Don't know why. Glutton for punishment, I guess.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm still watching it. Don't know why. Glutton for punishment, I guess.


I'll keep watching at least until a cancellation is actually announced...


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Here's what looks like confirmation to me...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060410/tv_nm/heist_dc_1


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Damn.

I knew it was on its way to canceled land after NBC shifted its timeslot twice... but I'm disappointed just the same. I thought the show had a lot of promise and I was enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

Burn in hell NBC !


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

On Friday night during Leno's monologue, he noted that Katie Couric was moving to CBS and asked, "can she take Heist with her?"


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

Maybe they can finish airing it on Bravo. Either the whole thing or at least what's already in the can...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Guess I'll delete those 3 episodes I have sitting on my ReplayTV. I was going to hold all 13 for summer viewing. Guess I won't do that any more.


Oh, and yes - Thief on FX is only 6 episodes... for now. That was just their initial first season order. It's very possible (likely?) that it'll be back for more like 13 in season 2.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

With Spring and Summer rapidly approaching, these TV Networks had better come up with something they can air more than twice or we Americans may just decide to stop watching all together and exercise/eat right instead  

Seriously though, my plasma is less interesting to me without shows I actually care about


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Anyone else getting really tired of the networks (all of them it seems) yanking shows after only 2 or 3 showings? Heck the show with Heather Graham didnt even make it that far.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

I almost canceled it after 26 minutes of the pilot, but held with it. I canceled it about 20 minutes into episode 2. What a piece of drivel! 

As someone else has said, the concept was interesting by the execution was cr*p.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

There is some debate (in various internet forums) as to whether or not this Wednesday's ep will air. If not, I bet we get an L&O rerun.

I'm trying to figure out what NBC was thinking? This show had no chance going up against Criminal Minds or CSI New York.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

(crossposting)

Programming notes: An early exit for NBC's 'Heist'
Unable to steal viewers from Foxs "American Idol" or ABCs "Lost" last Wednesday, NBC's "Heist" may be finished before really getting started. According to reports, this week's fourth episode will be "Heist's" last after averaging a dismal 1.8 rating among 18-49s in its most recent outing. Originally, the show had aired an hour later, in the Wednesday 10 p.m. slot, but NBC switched it to 9 after it showed little promise and Law & Order, which previously owned that spot, got beat up at 9. The network will likely air L&O repeats instead...

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/cat_index_31.asp

I am so tired of getting suckered in to programming that doesn't wrap the story. I think that most folks would prefer the BBC method of ordering a six-ep arc to test the waters then order up subsequent 'seasons' as demand rises or wanes. But for God's sake, finish the story.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Z-Todd said:


> There is some debate (in various internet forums) as to whether or not this Wednesday's ep will air. If not, I bet we get an L&O rerun.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what NBC was thinking? This show had no chance going up against Criminal Minds or CSI New York.


Yeah, along with Lost and AI........

OOPS..didn't read the post immediately before mine. My bad


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

weymo said:


> I am so tired of getting suckered in to programming that doesn't wrap the story. I think that most folks would prefer the BBC method of ordering a six-ep arc to test the waters then order up subsequent 'seasons' as demand rises or wanes. But for God's sake, finish the story.


Yes, its almost not worth it to watch any 'continuing story-line/serial' type shows until you have a bunch saved up, just in case they cancel after a few 

It seems like it is getting to be more frequent too :down:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe they will show the rest over the web like that reality show with the monkey choosing who goes (i forget what it was called)...took a few months but they put them on

who won that anyway? i never saw the end


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well crap, I hadn't even started watching this.


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just saw a promo on NBC and it looks like the show is airing this week


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Mike, but what will be the point in watching now? What if they don't finish it out?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Mike, but what will be the point in watching now? What if they don't finish it out?


Because there are subplots that occur in each episode as well as the season long story arc. I've been enjoying it. Not the best plot or acting, but enjoyable.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well crap, I hadn't even started watching this.


You'e not missing much.


ewolfr said:


> Anyone else getting really tired of the networks (all of them it seems) yanking shows after only 2 or 3 showings? Heck the show with Heather Graham didnt even make it that far.


Well, you have to realize that this is driven by the all-mighty dollar. Yes, the networks are ultimately to blame. They pay obscene ammounts of money to the actors and producers of these shows, that they have to charge advertisers obscene ammounts of money in return. Did the actors of Friends really deserve 1 million each per episode? If I have a business and am paying several thousand dollars for a 30 second spot, I sure want it to be seen by more than a few people.


----------



## devlindark (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow

How can you spend money to produce a show and before it gets a chance to develop a following they cancel it!? I mean why even bother just cut the actors a check and not even make a show at this point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As a general rule, networks don't make shows, they just pay for the right to broadcast them. (And, of course, for the right to screw them up by making stupid "requests" for changes to the producers.)

It's the production company that loses money when episodes don't get aired. But of course, that's the chance they take; they know full well how quick networks are to pull the trigger these days.


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

Its official

_LOS ANGELES (thefutoncritic.com) -- Consider its "Heist" foiled.

After a weekend full of rumors, NBC made it official this afternoon, confirming it will pull the series from its schedule beginning Wednesday, April 26. A special edition of "Dateline NBC" entitled "To Catch A Predator" will fill the 9:00/8:00c hour that night with unspecified programming taking over during the May sweeps period.

Episodes however are still set to run tomorrow night (April 12) and next Wednesday (April 19). The series originally received a 13-episode order back in December (read the story) however production was halted after its sixth installment. In total, at least one episode will sit on the shelf.

"Heist" originally opened to 8.75 million viewers on March 22, just short of lead-in "Law & Order" (9.00 million). The network then opted to flip the shows last week (April 5), sending "Heist" to a series-low 6.20 million viewers while "Law" climbed to 10.84 million.

David Bartis, Bernie Brillstein, Doug Liman, Mark Cullen, Robb Cullen and Peter Safran were the executive producers of the series, a co-production of Dutch Oven, NBC Universal Television and Sony Pictures Television._

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/newswire.cgi?id=7133


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

kjnorman said:


> I almost canceled it after 26 minutes of the pilot, but held with it. I canceled it about 20 minutes into episode 2. What a piece of drivel!
> 
> As someone else has said, the concept was interesting by the execution was cr*p.


Agreed. Tho, I gave it 3 eps, I couldn't tell you what was going on - it was just so boring and unoriginal.
If you recorded it, you can delete it - just not worth the time or space.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I consider it bad karma for NBC cancelling Trial By Jury despite reasonable ratings (I think it opened at 15 million viewers and settled in around 10.... which is more than almost all shows on NBC now).



EDIT: TBJ averaged 11.2 million over it's run. I think the only show on NBC that has higher ratings would be Deal or No Deal (and possibly SVU), but DOND probably gets higher ratings in the makes-advertisers-tingly 18-45 bracket.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

I have already deleted Heist from my record list. When a network cancels a new show, but still decided to run a few more episodes, I am in the why bother watching category. Why give NBC the viewers for the last two lame duck episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

joeinma said:


> I have already deleted Heist from my record list. When a network cancels a new show, but still decided to run a few more episodes, I am in the why bother watching category. Why give NBC the viewers for the last two lame duck episodes.


If it were a L&O type show, where each week is a self-contained story, I'd keep watching until the end. But when it's a season-long story, why watch even more chapters of a book I'll never be able to finish?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

joeinma said:


> I have already deleted Heist from my record list. When a network cancels a new show, but still decided to run a few more episodes, I am in the why bother watching category. Why give NBC the viewers for the last two lame duck episodes.


Well, my son is still watching. It is way down on SP list though, so he had to vcr-record it in his bedroom last night.

Anyway, I was looking at my To Do list and next week Heist is showing up, which made me wonder what was up with Criminal Minds. So, they are showing a repeat of CM on Tuesday night for some reason and CBS's Wednesday night shows 'To Be Announced' from like 8:00 to 11:00 when I did a channel search. I know it was not this way a couple of days ago, weird.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I watched the fourth and final episode of "Heist" today (via TiVo) -- and it was finally starting to make some moves. It definitely made me laugh.

Burn in Hell, NBC, for yanking this one too soon! It could have been a great goofy pleasure, like Las Vegas and NCIS.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Apparently last week's episode was the penultimate one. Tonight was the last one. And ending on a cliffhanger, too. PHOOEY!

Apparently audiences aren't so enamoured of the criminal life anymore. Phfft.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

NBC.com shows Heist returns May 3 with a new episode.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

DVDKingdom said:


> NBC.com shows Heist returns May 3 with a new episode.


That would be really nice, but I'll believe it when it shows up on my TiVo.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> That would be really nice, but I'll believe it when it shows up on my TiVo.


you actually 'rely' on that machine 

It's just hard on us because my wife's veronica keeps getting cut off because of sports...argh..up to padding 15 before and 1 hr after now...in HD that takes up a lot of space


----------

